# How Does He Stand Against Show Standards?



## HTageant

Hello everyone,

I was wondering how my sister's plakat stands against show standards. Some of the faults I see are; 

-His ventrals are too skinny, and not knife shaped.
-His coloring isn't exactly the cleanest. (Of course, as you can tell, his color has been changing rather rapidly. Those shots were about 1.5 weeks apart. I'm told he is almost a complete copper now.) 

Some of the +'s I see in him are;

-His caudal fin reaches the full 180 degrees, and is D-shaped.
-His topline is rather smooth, except for the small shift in angulation above his eye.
-His anal fin comes to a nice point, and it reaches fully to his caudal.
-His dorsal has a nice shape to it, and also reaches fully to his caudal.

That's my assesment. Please feel free to add anything, or perform your own 

*Bonus* Try to guess where she got him from!


----------



## HTageant

She just sent some recent photos of him, which she took today.


----------



## SusieG

WOW he is really nice! His color doesn't fit into any recognized category though. If he turns 100% cooper then yes. But I agree, just the top line is a bit funky but not bad. Everything else looks pretty nice! They only thing about his tail is that the first and last ray are a tad short, but from what I have seen in the IBC standards guidelines, apparently that is OK as long as it is 180 degrees. Will a fish (all else aside) with all the rays even place over him, possibly, that i'm not sure of yet until I get mine in shows  His dorsal fin has a few stair steps, but they aren't really as noticeable as most I see, where the first few rays are kind of pointy and you can really see them, his are kind of smooth, I like that! As far as vents, I may be wrong, but I think they have a nice shape. It's not a prefect knife, but really, not that bad, unless someone else thinks other wise. I think his ray count if even on his caudal as well...I think I can count all of them lol If he turns 100% copper, i would show him!


----------



## HTageant

SusieG said:


> WOW he is really nice! His color doesn't fit into any recognized category though. If he turns 100% cooper then yes. But I agree, just the top line is a bit funky but not bad. Everything else looks pretty nice! They only thing about his tail is that the first and last ray are a tad short, but from what I have seen in the IBC standards guidelines, apparently that is OK as long as it is 180 degrees. Will a fish (all else aside) with all the rays even place over him, possibly, that i'm not sure of yet until I get mine in shows  His dorsal fin has a few stair steps, but they aren't really as noticeable as most I see, where the first few rays are kind of pointy and you can really see them, his are kind of smooth, I like that! As far as vents, I may be wrong, but I think they have a nice shape. It's not a prefect knife, but really, not that bad, unless someone else thinks other wise. I think his ray count if even on his caudal as well...I think I can count all of them lol If he turns 100% copper, i would show him!


That's kind of what I was thinking. His rays on his dorsal are a bit stubby, but not too bad.


----------



## SusieG

I really love him though!!


----------



## HTageant

He is a pretty awesome fish. His name is A**hole though, because my sister felt nothing else fit him. But the name is well earned, because he is the most aggressive betta I have ever seen. When you walk up to his tank, he'll start flaring and challenging you to a fight. It's pretty funny. If it was up to me, I would have named him Blitzkrieg.

I love the colors on his fins. They remind me of the "rainbows" you see in motor oil.


----------



## SusieG

Hey, she is every wants to rehome him, Ill take him! I have a super nasty female that I'm having a hard time breeding and she needs her a** kicked I think lol


----------



## HTageant

LOL. Unfortunately, she's rather attached to him. Not to mention, he's a teensy little thing.


----------



## mazakai

what a gorgeous boy! you're right, he does have that oil-rainbow sheen to him. lovely!


----------



## HTageant

Thanks for the compliment mazakai! You're right, he certainly is a looker So is the boy in your profile picture!


----------



## NickAu

Wow nice fish, and I am a sucker for short fins.


----------



## HTageant

Well, plakats certainly are beautiful!  Thanks for the compliment :-D


----------



## mazakai

Thank you! 

my little guy has an almost completely blue body now, haha!


----------



## HTageant

I'm sure he's gorgeous!


----------



## HengBetta

Got to say that the chance is very low, As a dark metallic class. 

-Red wash
-Finnage & body Look kinda small
-Not pure copper
-Have 2 tones


----------



## HTageant

Where is his red wash, exactly?


----------



## HengBetta

HTageant said:


> Where is his red wash, exactly?


Try use touch light to see the ventral fin.


----------



## torileeann11

I'm not a huge fan of short fins personally, but this guy is clean cut! Super nice looking fish! Beautiful colors! (even if they aren't up to any official standard) <3


----------



## HTageant

HengBetta said:


> Try use touch light to see the ventral fin.


Okay, I'll try that  Thanks for your help!


----------



## HTageant

torileeann11 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of short fins personally, but this guy is clean cut! Super nice looking fish! Beautiful colors! (even if they aren't up to any official standard) <3


Thanks for your help as well  I love his colors too, even if they aren't meeting the standards.


----------



## pinkiepastel

This boy is absolutely gorgeous! I love the copper "rainbow" color he has! I am going to have to keep a look out for fish like him, but I don't think I will have any luck! Did you sister get him from a local pet store?


----------



## HTageant

pinkiepastel said:


> This boy is absolutely gorgeous! I love the copper "rainbow" color he has! I am going to have to keep a look out for fish like him, but I don't think I will have any luck! Did you sister get him from a local pet store?


She actually got him from Walmart labeled as a female


----------



## pinkiepastel

He was an amazing find! Is he still that color?


----------



## HTageant

pinkiepastel said:


> He was an amazing find! Is he still that color?


He's totally copper with white tips on his ventrals now  However, he's starting to become more silvery blue


----------



## KlD

u might have just enter him in a wrong section


----------

